

Silicon Valley Competitiveness and Innovation Project [pdf] - drallison
http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/pdf/technology/SVCIP_2015_PDFfinal.pdf

======
drallison
New York Times article citing the report:
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/14/study-highlights-
si...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/14/study-highlights-silicon-
valleys-powerful-economic-
mix/?hpw&rref=technology&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-
region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well)

